# First aid/vet box.. what are your "must haves"



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

Being new to chickens, I sure could use your help! With the area we live I can't just hop in the car and buy something if I need it. What are your must haves to have on hand 'just in case'?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Preventative husbandry, first and foremost, and that pretty much takes care of all illnesses. As for parasites, it takes care of most of them too, but for the off chance of scale mites or wounds of some kind, I keep NuStock and castor oil. 

That's it.


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

Thank you! NuStock? Do you get it locally or order online? I can't find it in a search at TSC. I was just reading the chicken chicks blog and realize I really am not prepared!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

You can get it online at Amazon or at the Nustock site and most good feed stores carry it because it's an all livestock sort of treatment. It's all natural and very effective for so many things. 

I've taken to making my own now, so I don't buy it any longer but it's the bomb diggety for wounds, mange, fungal skin infections, hot spots, hair regrowth, etc, for any animal. If you go to the NS site they have a page for testimonials and there are thousands and the before and after pics are amazing.


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks! We free range a lot so one never knows! How common are vent problems? Do you keep liquid calcium on hand for prolapse or is that being a lil overly prepared?  I make my own antibiotic ointment for my skin babies.. have used it on the dog..might just have to check to see if the herbs are safe for birds and use it! It's been awesome for even fire ant bites and poison ivy! also made some blood stopper out of capsicum and flour in a pinch which worked well. of course hubby is a nurse so I am good on gauze an such and do have some vet wrap I keep on hand. Have some wazine 17 for new birds.. also some poultry dust.. do have some save-a-chick I bought when we got our chicks (10 weeks ago) Do I have everything pretty much covered?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm really not the one that can help you with that...I generally don't use medicines on my birds nor do a lot of treatments, nor have I ever had a prolapse in my flocks for the past 37 years~ but if I did I wouldn't be trying to treat it...I'd cull that chicken post haste. 

I'm one of those folks who believe in quality of life, not quantity.


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

gotcha! Thanks!


----------



## InThePoultryPens (Jul 26, 2013)

Here's a list


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

Oh awesome!! JUST what I was looking for! Thank you!!!


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

I have had personal experience with Nutri-Drench & vitamin B12. It's my go to duo when one of my chicks does not act like she normally does.


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

GratefulGirl said:


> I have had personal experience with Nutri-Drench & vitamin B12. It's my go to duo when one of my chicks does not act like she normally does.


Thanks hun!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Veterycin spray and save-a-chick packs!


----------

